

What (Else) Can Men Do? Grow the Fuck Up. - tjaerv
https://medium.com/sci-fi-strange/77a37fd43530

======
tjaerv
"If you were a computer-loving male child who took a lot of shit from your
peers, I suspect you heard something similar from the adults in your life.
Maybe it was 'Sure, things are bad now, but when you're a little bit older,
women will LOVE guys like you!' Or maybe it was 'That kid who makes fun of you
now will be working at a gas station when you run a big fancy computer company
and marry a supermodel!' If you were once young, nerdy and male, it is not
unlikely that your future sense of self-worth was funded with a non-consensual
IOU from the world's women."

~~~
lugg
I think it was a bit of a leap to full on this is the reason. I think it is
certainly part of it. I think the bullying itself has more to do with it.
Treat people how you were treated sort of thing.

Anyway really do not like these sort of articles that try to aggrevate people
with angry titles - on the flip side it was a seriously good exception to that
rule very thought provoking. I think lacking the attitude it could have delved
deeper but that's just me.

BTW while the above point was sort of the conclusion I think the article had
much better points along the way.

------
apineda
I couldn't read it. It's offensive and lacks any context or setup towards wtf
he is talking about.

